# FTP-Server gesucht



## Loveboat (29. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

heute wende ich mich an Euch in der Hoffnung, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Ich suche einen FTP-Server (OS kann Windows oder Linux sein), welcher folgende Kriterien erfüllt:

- Userverwaltung (ist ja logisch), bei denen die dynamisch angelegten User eine max. Nutzbarkeit haben, z.B. 5h, 1 Tag oder so, sollte einstellbar sein.
- Grafische Oberfläche, bevorzugt über einen Browser, welcher mir den aktuellen TCP-Durchsatz einzelner Streams anzeigen kann.


Gibt es einen solchen Server oder wie kann ich das realisieren

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. April 2009)

Loveboat hat gesagt.:


> - Userverwaltung (ist ja logisch), bei denen die dynamisch angelegten User eine max. Nutzbarkeit haben, z.B. 5h, 1 Tag oder so, sollte einstellbar sein.
> - Grafische Oberfläche, bevorzugt über einen Browser, welcher mir den aktuellen TCP-Durchsatz einzelner Streams anzeigen kann.


Auf jeden Fall könntest du dir es selbst zusammenbauen. ProFTPd beispielsweise unterstützt MySQL, sodass du dort die Zugangsdaten hinterlegen könntest. Über einen Cronjob könntest du dann die Zugangsdaten nach einem beliebigen Intervall löschen lassen.

Die grafische Oberfläche zum Anlegen, etc. müsstest du dir mittels PHP wohl selbst bauen. Der Aufwand hält sich aber auch in Grenzen


----------

